# Socket A 4ever



## wazzledoozle (Mar 3, 2005)

*Socket A Forever*

Im going to bring my socket A Barton based computer to the limits of (air cooled, insert poor person joke here)silicon. 

*Part 1: Stock crappyness*

Athlon XP 2500+
Abit NF7-S v2.0
512 Megabytes Corsair XMS Pc2700 2-3-3-6
Radeon 9550
80 gb Maxtor ATA133 harddrive

All fully stock speeds

Benchmark scores-

3dMark2001SE) 7985
3dmark2003) 2138
3dmark05) Coming soon
Aquamark3) 17,265
PCMARK04) 3103
Please suggest other benchmarks. I have most major games so game time demos are good also.

*Upgraded and overclocked uberness*
Athlon XP Mobile 2600
160 Gb Western Digital SATA150 
Abit NF7-S v2.0
512 Mbytes OCZ Gold PC4000
Geforce 6800LE (Coming in a few weeks)


Still finding best oc's


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 24, 2005)

Got pics, and today I got my hard drive and ram 

I also got a new northbridge heatsink and fan-





http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/nb2.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/nb3.jpg

Case-




http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case1.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case2.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case4.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case5.jpg


And 12 grams of artic silver 5    
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/as5.jpg

New nb heatsink keeps my nb temps at room temp  

The spots you see ARE NOT blemishes! Just a crappy camera.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

Dang ... Wazz the pics are no go ... Yahoo pulled the plug ....


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 24, 2005)

damnit, know another good hosting site? Ill try photobucket.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

Try this one here ...Wazzz


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

wait ... they popped back up ... lol ... go Photobucket ...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice job Wazz ... excellent job on the cables, clean look    ... is that a snorkel over the CPU? l


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 24, 2005)

I ended up taking the fan off the NB heatsink due to it not helping any. I might put it on the ram.

Its an air duct that blows air right ino the heatsink, very efficient, lowered my temps by about 10 celsius   The 120 mm fan prob helps also


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think that do much, I read in a magazine that these heat spreaders we see today plastered all over the new 'cool' ram do nothing but raise the percieved value of the ram, and that the ram doesn't produce enough heat to justify using them even in overclocking.

Make your mind up for yourself, but I did pay money to read that mag so guess the writer was right, I don't have any heatspreaders on my ram so I couldn't tell you if cooling the ram will help in OC or not.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 24, 2005)

Those heatplates are just so people cant see what kind of ram they use without voiding the warranty   

I just want to get some air flowing past them, and MAYBE individual heatsinks for each tsop chip, but that could get expensive, quickly. So probably not.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

To think that all corsair twinx are just glamourised value chips....


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

Not sure about that ... temps can mean the difference between 280FSB or 290FSB
Keep these words in the back of your mind when OCing


			
				Viperjohn said:
			
		

> For every 10°C you increase a discrete parts (memory chips, cores, Mosfets, IC's, etc) average operating temperature you cut its lifespan in 1/2 what ever that given lifespan may be. Conversely for every 10°C you lower the average operating temperature you double the parts lifespan. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to conclude that a card that runs 60C will have an average life span that is 4 times longer than if the same card runs 80°C.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I ended up taking the fan off the NB heatsink due to it not helping any. I might put it on the ram.
> 
> Its an air duct that blows air right ino the heatsink, very efficient, lowered my temps by about 10 celsius   The 120 mm fan prob helps also



You might want to put the NB cooler back on ... you may need it with the Mobile chip and OCing ... for the memory you can use this here to set over your memory ....


I know who to call if I need any thermal paste ... hehe   

Is that the CPU temp next to die on the Digital display on the front? 
Good choice on the case ...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 24, 2005)

The display on the front shows the cases ambient temp, though the probe could be placed anywhere in the case so I might put it on my video card.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> The display on the front shows the cases ambient temp, though the probe could be placed anywhere in the case so I might put it on my video card.



good idea ... the 9550 doesn't have a temp chip?


----------



## Ramine (Mar 26, 2005)

i think maybe your PSU cables need to be more tidy! but good job over all, hehe i had one of those fan covers, but me cpu fan/heasink is too big!


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 26, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> the 9550 doesn't have a temp chip?


Correct... mine doesn't even have a fan .

150th post.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 27, 2005)

Problem is that there are so many cables, I am using wire ties but it doesnt ehlp much. Any good tips? 

Oh, I wrapped the front panel connections (usb, buttons/lights, audio) in black electrical tape so they look good.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 29, 2005)

Got the 2600 Mobile and the OCZ PC4000 Gold   
Here are some initial oc screenshots-













This is with my 9550@ 420 core and 220 memory


ANy tips? My PSU cant seem to do more than what it is providing now, so is fsb oc'ing better than fsb oc'ing?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is another Sandra bench-
http://photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/?action=view&current=pwned3.jpg

On par with the Opteron 152 with 1 Mb L2!


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 29, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Here is another Sandra bench-
> http://photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/?action=view&current=pwned3.jpg
> 
> On par with the Opteron 152 with 1 Mb L2!



Don't try to get it all in one night ...   you'll get the timings dialed in ... that's still crankin   
Compare the Aquamark score with the one I posted and look at the differrence in the CPU score .... I see 50,00 with the 6800


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 29, 2005)

It just wont stay in windows for more than 1 minute when I have the ram above 200 Mhz, i have it set at 2.5-4-4-8 2.8 volts...
So for now im at 13 multiplier and 200 fsb with memory in sync. 2.6 Ghz   
Not stable enough to play HL2 for more than 15 min.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 29, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> It just wont stay in windows for more than 1 minute when I have the ram above 200 Mhz, i have it set at 2.5-4-4-8 2.8 volts...
> So for now im at 13 multiplier and 200 fsb with memory in sync. 2.6 Ghz
> Not stable enough to play HL2 for more than 15 min.




well need to find the sweat spot ... keep tweaking ... maybe a PM to //mAr ... he's into AMD, We have Nightelf84 who was interested in the OC with the Mobile chip. He may have some suggestions ...


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 4, 2005)

So Wazz are you happy with the Mobile 2600+ so far? Not counting the memory issue ...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah its been pretty good. It will do 2.6 GHz at 1.9 vcore stable, but there are 2 problems with that-
-PSU cant keep up, it undervolts when I get the voltages up (When I set to 1.85 it supplys 1.8)
-Its too hot. It will go over 60 load.

2.5 GHz is the sweet spot, 12.5 multi 1.85 (1.8 real) vcore. Load temps about 55C

I might get a new cpu heatsink and get rid of this POS, the bottom isnt lapped at all. Or how much do those lapping kits cost? Though the idea of metal particles around me makes me nervous...


----------



## ReconCX (Apr 4, 2005)

get a better PSU =)

60C temp? is that too hot? I thought AMD's were capable of handling far more than that?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 4, 2005)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> get a better PSU =)
> 
> 60C temp? is that too hot? I thought AMD's were capable of handling far more than that?


I think 78 is kill temp, could be wrong..


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought that AMD XPs didn't have a fail temperature, they just got hot until they melted. But anyway, that's a wicked overclock you've got going there.


----------



## Baum (May 20, 2005)

I've looked at your CPU Cooler wich brand is it?
Looks like pure Copper!
I've got an Copper Ceasar from some where i can't remember, but it's cooling my mobile 2800+ very well.


----------



## gR3iF (May 20, 2005)

hm kill temp is 120 and more then 60 is okay my old 2800+ at artic cooling silencer tc was keeping my cpu at 64


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 20, 2005)

Baum said:
			
		

> I've looked at your CPU Cooler wich brand is it?
> Looks like pure Copper!
> I've got an Copper Ceasar from some where i can't remember, but it's cooling my mobile 2800+ very well.


Its a AeroCool hercules. Its solid copper, but only has one retention clip for the heatsink   
And it cools moderately well. Im 43 right now at 2.4 GHz 1.7 vcore, with a lot of crap open and listening to music. I also sanded down the bottom, didnt seem to help though.

I might get a volcano 12, just due to the fact that the 1 clip makes me nervous. Ill get new pics soon.
And im going to update in the mobile athlon xp 2600 thread due to that being the CPU im using.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 22, 2005)

A little help.


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

"sanded down....  " good link wtf8269.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Those heatplates are just so people cant see what kind of ram they use without voiding the warranty
> 
> I just want to get some air flowing past them, and MAYBE individual heatsinks for each tsop chip, but that could get expensive, quickly. So probably not.



ramspreaders dot do much-- but theya re good for marketing, and help protect them a bit too.

most ram doesnt need much, if any cooling, unless your running form BH/CH stuff running 3.4v+ then I would reccomend some good airflow over them.

Cooling ram like a CPU wont help, because they are giant capacitors anyways.. too hot though will always cause problems.


----------

